# Thyroid symptoms?



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi, I just found this board yesterday. I have not been officially diagnosed with a thyroid problem but have had some odd symptoms that are not going away and no one seems to be able to diagnose. I'm not looking for a medical diagnosis, I was just wondering if others with thyroid problems have had similar symptoms to mine.

Symptoms first appeared 7 months ago. Sudden onset of chills, fatigue, general "not feeling well." Also some chest ache/tightness and shortness of breath. My Dr. ran bloodwork, an X-ray of my sinuses, an EKG, Echocardiogram and sent me for a stress test. (I have a rapid heart rate and have taken a beta blocker to control it for 10 years) Results of all showed nothing that the dr. thought significant.

I felt better generally after a few days. No more chills for months. I continued to feel a little short of breath, very minor, just sometimes when climbing a flight of stairs, for example-I chalked it up to being out of shape since I don't really exercise. It's not a wheezing issue, more just catching myself taking deep breaths more often than I should.

The last week of December, after getting out of the shower one morning, all of the symptoms hit me again, out of the blue. Back to the Dr., saw his PA this time. She ran a chest X-ray, bloodwork. I also asked her if the symptoms could be thyroid-related. She felt my neck and sent me for a thyroid ultrasound. The results of that showed a slight enlargement of the right side, so she ordered another thyroid blood test and an appt. for another ultrasound in 6 mos.

My chest X-ray showed COPD which, after much freaking out and a trip to a pulmonologist and also for a breathing test, thankfully was wrong. (My breathing test numbers were normal. And no, I don't smoke) The pulmonologist said what the X-ray showed was "hyperinflation of my lungs."

Went back to my Dr. for a follow-up and she said my TSH (not sure if she meant 3 or 4 she didn't say) from the three times it was tested (July, Dec. & Jan.) did fluctuate up and down but were still within normal range. The Jan. one was 4.9 which she said was on the low end of normal.

Next I was sent to my cardiologist. he just asked me a few questions and reviewed the results of my heart tests from July. He doesn't think my achiness or shortness of breath is heart-related. (though I sort of hoped he might re-run some tests he didn't.)
He had no clue what the chills were from.

The things is, I'm still having symptoms. The chilled feeling usually just comes from out of nowhere and it really does feel like my body's thermometer is on the fritz. (Although when I take my temp. it is always normal 97-98.9, even if I "feel" cold.)
The two worst episodes of chills and fatigue recently were both around my "time of the month," another reason I'm wondering if my problems could be thyroid or hormonal. (I just turned 40)

I'm thinking of just making an appt. with an endocrinologist next, to discuss my symptoms and test results and to see if thyroidism or some other hormonal issue is the problem. (I have read that the TSH levels are not always reliable.)

Before I do that I was just wondering if those of you with experience with thyroid problems have had any of these symptoms - hyperinflated lungs, shortness of breath, chest achiness, chills and fatigue. I even have had some minor coughing/plegm in my throat, blowing my nose a lot. (the phlegm is clear so I think that's why I think my dr. as never thought I had any kind of chest infection)

I know heart palpitations are sometimes also a thyroid symptom. When I was initially diagnosed with my rapid heart rate 10 yrs. ago, my dr. had me repeat a thyroid blood test but never told me why. So now I wonder if I could have had a thyroid problem all this time and never knew? Or am I just grasping at straws?

I'm just really tired of feeling this way and would love to know a reason.

If you've read through this long post, thank you and I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's my best guess that you need some ruling out in order to identify the real culprit. And there may be more than one.

My hypothyroidism started some 20+ years ago with cold extremities and being cold when others were comfortable. My hands were like ice and I was constantly sitting on them. I was lethargic, but not so much as it interfered with working or usual activities.

Having recently been through the gamut with pulmonologist for both COPD and a pulmonary embolism my mind's overloaded with medical information. Your hyperinflation of the lungs: what's the cause of it? You need to find out. Hyperinflation is just a condition; it is not a diagnosis. Also, did you do the full lung function tests [you're in a chamber and various gases are inhaled.......]?

As far as the COPD, I've had tremendous results with Spiriva. But that may not be the appropriate drug for you.

If you feel your pulmonologist isn't being thorough, find another one. I actually fired my first pulmonologist and ended up with one who has more modern day thinking and knows how to think outside the box. If I had listened to the first one I probably would be in deep trouble.

How's your sleep pattern? Any recent changes?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

can70 said:


> Hi, I just found this board yesterday. I have not been officially diagnosed with a thyroid problem but have had some odd symptoms that are not going away and no one seems to be able to diagnose. I'm not looking for a medical diagnosis, I was just wondering if others with thyroid problems have had similar symptoms to mine.
> 
> Symptoms first appeared 7 months ago. Sudden onset of chills, fatigue, general "not feeling well." Also some chest ache/tightness and shortness of breath. My Dr. ran bloodwork, an X-ray of my sinuses, an EKG, Echocardiogram and sent me for a stress test. (I have a rapid heart rate and have taken a beta blocker to control it for 10 years) Results of all showed nothing that the dr. thought significant.
> 
> ...


Hi there and welcome. Well...........................you might have been hyperthyroid all these ten years and the beta-blocker masked the symptoms.

I went 20 years sick w/hyper/Graves' before getting a diagnosis and medical intervention so as you can tell, I am not at all surprised.

One way to sort it "all" out is to get the following tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Info onTSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Untreated hyper can cause myopathy of your muscles and your lungs depend heavily on the muscles supporting them for breathing........
http://www.medicalonly.com/2007/07/27/thyrotoxicmyopathy_hyperthyroidism

Symptoms can and do cross over. I suspect you are hyper but only the tests will tell for certain. You could be hypo although I do doubt it.

It is also not unusual to have other comorbid conditions but I recommend taking one step at a time.

Welcome and I hope we can be of assistance.


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for all the links and info Andros! Especially on the types of tests to get. Although I don't know exactly which lab tests my general doc. ran, I don't think she thought the issue needed explored any further. I'm hoping the endocrinologist will be willing to do more testing.


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

CA-Lynn:
I am also usually colder than most people, always dressing in layers or carrying an extra sweater wherever I go. That, however, started after I started on the atenolol medicine for my rapid heart rate, so I am assuming that is the culprit there, considering I never remember being so intolerant of the cold before.

I did go in for a PFT test, into the chamber. I only had to do three parts of the test though. I had expected to be there longer and when (after the second part) the tech said we were almost done, I asked why. She said the numbers she was getting didn't require her to do some of the other parts of the test. And the pulmonologist inferred my lungs were normal as well. So supposedly I do not have COPD.

I do wish I had asked him if/when or what makes the hyperinflated lung condition go away. I am thinking if they are still hyperinflated then that is why I'm still having breathing issues and achiness.

May I ask, is your COPD a result of your hypothyroidism?

My sleep pattern has been pretty normal.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

My COPD is the result of two things: chronic bronchitis and probably smoking for 20 years [though I quit 25 years ago]. The funny part is that I don't cough or wheeze.....but have had a number of bronchial infections, the most recent last September. According to my pulmonologist, I still have it though, to me, my symptoms were gone in October.

In rare cases, a genetic condition called alpha-1 antitrypsin deficiency may play a role in causing COPD. People who have this condition have low levels of alpha-1 antitrypsin (AAT)-a protein made in the liver.

I guess what bothers me in your case is that hyperinflated lungs are associated with a number of serious lung conditions, such as emphysema, asthma or lung cancer. Supposedly the LFT helps pinpoint the causal factor. If your lung function is normal, you don't have emphysema. If your lung function is abnormal, you should see a lung specialist to determine exactly what is going on.

So to answer your question: my lung problems were never connected with my thyroid disorders.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

can70 said:


> Thank you for all the links and info Andros! Especially on the types of tests to get. Although I don't know exactly which lab tests my general doc. ran, I don't think she thought the issue needed explored any further. I'm hoping the endocrinologist will be willing to do more testing.


I hope the endo is more thorough also. It might be a good idea for you to start a medical folder of your own w/lab copies and such.

We all will want to help you track these events and to do so, we will need results and "ranges."

I forgot to give you Ferritin info which may account for your coldness and other symptoms.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Seems like most of us w/thyroid disease also have low ferritin.

You are welcome for any help I am able to give. It is my pleasure.


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

CA-Lynn: My gen dr. did do a test for alpha-1 antitrypsin. I assume it came back negative because I was never notified otherwise. (My drs. office only calls with results if something is abnormal)

As far as the lung issue, the PFT tech said that people with asthma can have normal lung numbers, even though they have asthma, and that I may have to come back for another test for the asthma. But the lung Dr. said I didn't have asthma.

Andros: Thanks for the info. I just called to make an appt. with an Endocrinologist and because I'm not a patient of hers I need a referral from my primary dr. 

So I guess I'll have to go back and see my reg. dr. first and get the referral. Frustrating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

can70 said:


> CA-Lynn: My gen dr. did do a test for alpha-1 antitrypsin. I assume it came back negative because I was never notified otherwise. (My drs. office only calls with results if something is abnormal)
> 
> As far as the lung issue, the PFT tech said that people with asthma can have normal lung numbers, even though they have asthma, and that I may have to come back for another test for the asthma. But the lung Dr. said I didn't have asthma.
> 
> ...


Frustrating is not the word I have in mind. Must be insurance related? They pull the strings these days, that is for sure!

Please let us know!


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I ended up back at my drs. office yesterday after a spell of not feeling well most of Sunday. (switching between hot and cold and short of breath most of the day.)

I saw the actual doc this time not the PA. He is stumped as to what we're missing and why I'm still feeling this way. I did get him to give me a referral to the endocrinologist, I go next week. He also ran blood work for clots and heart failure and ordered another chest x-ray. (don't have results yet).

In our discussion of possible causes, I finally asked if it could be anxiety. (I don't think so, but I have had some friends mention it as a possibility. Yes there are a couple of big things going on in my life that most people could say might cause anxiety, but the situations have essentially been going on for two years, and I've never felt like this before.)

So he prescribed a 30 day script of Paxil. I took the first dose last night after dinner and wow, I have felt awful all day! Stomach cramps from the moment I took it last night til mid-morning, hot/cold, more anxiousness, very tired, not wanting to eat. It's now 3:30 and the symptoms are just now starting to go away I think. I have felt worse than I do when I have my "regular" symptoms. I've read that it actually takes several weeks to feel the effects of the Paxil, so I know these are probably just side effects, but I'm really not wanting to take anymore. I'm also really hate taking any kind of anxiety med that messes with my body chemistry so much, and has so many side effects and withdrawl problems. Although my coworker said she took it years ago with no problems.

My other concern is will the Paxil in my system will "screw anything up" with any tests the endo might run next week.

No one really believes as strongly as I do that it might be thyroid issues, and maybe I am wrong but I would like to rule it out before going the anxiety route.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have never taken Paxil, but I have never found any relief from any kind of anti-depressant/anti-anxiety med. If I took anything and it made me feel that bad, I would not take it again.

Anxiety is a symptom of thyroid disorder. I personally chose to treat my thyroid rather than trying to take a med to deal with the symptoms. My anxiety symptoms went away once my thyroid was treated, and I didn't have to go through any withdrawal from anxiety meds or deal with side-effects that made me so ill, I needed another pill to treat a brand new disorder!

Other people feel differently and treat the symptoms. It's a personal choice, and there are no wrong decisions. To the best of my knowledge, Paxil does not affect thyroid function.


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you lavender for the opinion and especially for the confirmation that anxiety is a thyroid symptom. I have already decided I'm not taking anymore of the Paxil at least until I see the endo next week.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I agree with Lavendar about the mental effects of thyroid disorder. It's really amazing how an imbalance of thyroid can cause such horrible mental issues. Movement of thyroid numbers can cause symptoms too.

Here is an article talking about SSRI's affecting thyroid hormone levels.
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art61573.asp

And if you are on hormone replacement:
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/tsh-fluctuating.htm



> Antidepressants -- Taking thyroid hormone replacement while taking the popular antidepressant sertraline -- brand name Zoloft -- can cause a decrease in the effectiveness of the thyroid hormone replacement, and make your TSH rise. This same effect has also been seen in patients receiving other selective serotonin-reuptake inhibitors such as Paxil (paroxetine) and Prozac (fluoxetine). If you are on an antidepressant or thyroid hormone and your doctor wants to prescribe the other, be sure to discuss these issues.


----------



## can70 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ooh thanks McKenna for the SSRI article link, I am learning so much about what can affect the thyroid.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks McKenna!
Those are some great SSRI links! Taught me something I didn't know. I am even more grateful that I did not start a med that could make me more hypothyroid when I was already hypothyroid!

Getting the proper thyroid replacement has done wonders for my mood. I felt bipolar before, up and down and all over the place. Now, I am on an even keel with the armour!

I do have a lot my sympathy for the menally ill clients I have worked with. Now, I understand why they couldn't just get up and do the things they were supposed to. I am really grateful I don't have to live like that every day!


----------

